# Whats Your Favorite PC Manufacturer??? Come And Vote



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

...


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

I build my own....cheaper, less hassle, when the system goes down....I don't have to rely on the "so call" tech support !!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Other. My brand. Build my own, or should I say assemble my own?


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Other, build (assemble) my own (with some help)


----------



## chatterjee (Jul 12, 2005)

I went for an assembled PC.


----------



## Chovy (Jan 14, 2006)

Alienware, before the whole Dell sellout thing.
But I still love my Apple II GS Woz edition.


----------



## TomyJon (Apr 16, 2006)

Fujitsu Siemens is awesome.  

Some day, I want to build my own..and I might. :d


----------



## MNG0304 (Mar 3, 2006)

I build my own.

I have had the opportunity to work on several "Brand Name" machines and I have to say that the only one that impressed me was from ibuypower. Also I've always been fascinated by Falcon Northwest, but they are waaaaay out of my price range.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

None of the above, I build my own. When I do buy them for an office it is DELL for the consistency on product, price and warranty.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Home built. That way you get to pick and choose what guts you want.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Other - Home built or built by local shop


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I build, because its truly the best route if you have the know-how.


----------



## clsxmas (Jul 8, 2005)

Wimpy369 said:


> Home built. That way you get to pick and choose what guts you want.


Like the way Wimpy said it!!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

Other , build my own.

MNG0304 
Falcon is out of most people's price range. Impressive stuff though.


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Dell w/ 3 year onsite warranty or complete care warranty for a laptop; you spill or drop they repair or replace.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I build my own, but if I were FORCED to buy a mass produced unit it would be a DELL.


----------



## woodyh (Apr 25, 2006)

Build my own for home but the company is a dell shop based on my decision as they are consistent.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I tend to search out good buys at business auctions.
Dell Optiplex in theP2/ P3 flavors has worked out well for what I need and the price is hard to beat :up:

Matter of fact, I'm planning on attending an auction tomorrow


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

Hmmm. If I had to buy from a company, I'd buy my desktops from Dell, and my laptops and servers from IBM. (Lenovo)


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Build my own for the home and the company. 9 PC's at home, at least 20 at the company, and never any real problems beyond the occasional employee foulup, or replacement due to age (I like to trade them out around every three years).

IE. Recently an employee called me when her PC wouldn't burn a CD, yet when I checked, she only had a cdrom and no burner. Or, a few people complaining about pictures not showing on webpages due to the specific pictures in question being blocked by our porn blocker. 

I can build and maintain the PC's, but I fail miserably at trying to fix the other employees.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I love my little old IBM. I've hacked it so much, though! My only complaint is that it has nowhere near enough drive bays! No problem, I made more. I have no problems with my Dell, either except the stupid incompatable power supply and board power connectors. I would definately get laptops and servers from Lenovo, as WarC said.


----------



## Flash! (Jan 30, 2006)

Custom/home built


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

I prefer to build my desktops. If I had to buy a batch of commercial machines, I'd go with Hewlett Packard for desktops (I really like the dc series) and IBM for laptops. 

Conversely, I would sooner swallow a herd of jellyfish than buy a Dell Dimension or Inspiron.


----------



## Pistoff (Oct 5, 2004)

I build my own for my personal units at home. The company, however, owns over 200 Dell ( *D*on't *E*ver *L*ast *L*ong ) products.
It definitely was not my idea.


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Other: ABS
Barry


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I dont condider the entire 46 percent figure legit---unless someone is REALLY a manufacturer ___ selling to consumers, Custom builds should be included if bought and paid for.
Somewhat misleading.
50 percent of my PC's {1 of 2} are "others" ---homebuilt.
I think homebuilts should not have been included in poll. No help to average user.
People ---not members { computer wise} --may looking for other opinions --opinions about legit manufactures for purchase reasons. >f


----------



## bennyturok (Feb 17, 2006)

i go for dell because its more bang for you buck. i have a laptop dell (2 months old) i bought from ebay at 1425 dollars.... not refurbished new sealed in box.... it originally cost 2100 in dell.com.... and its turned out great. as soon as i save 20000 dollars im going to buy a 3000 one, a pc and buy a home theatre (projector surround sound and a nice couch


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

I would love to build my own...but don't have the time or space at the moment


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

My next one will be a custom order HP .. Don't think I can build it for the price .. and have a years warranty.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/s...esktops/media_center&storeName=computer_store


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

"If" I had to buy a PC I figure it would be a micron unit. Fully upgradeable, fully tweakable, no BS really.

The only machine I ever "bought" that was worth owning was a micron.

http://www.mpccorp.com/smallbiz/store/index.html

Forget it, they have sold out again. I wouldn't give $50 for anything they offer.


----------



## axforts (Jul 23, 2006)

build ur own, then when it breaks you know who to ***** at


----------



## Dude044 (Dec 23, 2004)

I built my own


----------



## Crazy Vladimir (Aug 4, 2006)

Me - I build my own so I get what I want and know how the system was configured.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ahhhhhhh apple sony emachines suck they suck they can go to hell


----------



## bennyturok (Feb 17, 2006)

i like dells. my first laptop ever is a dell and its turned out great up untill now. (a few months of use). but my next laptop will have to be an apple. they say they are the best performing laptops and by the time i buy it, and their will probablly be more compatible games and applications. or at least their will be better and wider application crossover programs to be able to use my favorite windows apps and games


----------



## Andraxion (Aug 6, 2006)

HP because my computer has been dropped, thrown, cussed at, formatted, hijacked, compromised and a lot more but yet it still continues to run =)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Me, because I know exactly what I'm getting.


----------



## cool breeze (Nov 30, 2005)

Preferably one thats works.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Home built like "Master Control"


----------



## jack8 (Feb 6, 2005)

I would go for a Dell. I don't have the knowledge to build my own. I have had two Dells and both have been very good.


----------



## Ayon0080 (Aug 18, 2004)

I build my own but if I have to go with a brand I like HP best.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

Other -- Build Own 

BUT!!! If I had to say a few;

First, Alienware no doubt makes the best computers, they are just insanely over priced. Next is Dell which as a company has really shaped up over the last year or two . . .


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Since everyone on here almost seems to build their own, how do you learn how to do that? And where to you get the "guts" to put together the machine? Also, is it more expensive to build your own, or cheaper because you don't get all the "extras"?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Smety said:


> Other -- Build Own
> 
> BUT!!! If I had to say a few;
> 
> First, Alienware no doubt makes the best computers, they are just insanely over priced. Next is Dell which as a company has really shaped up over the last year or two . . .


Just an FYI smety .. Dell bought out Alienware.


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

I know, but Alienware is still ran on it's own kind of "wing", Dell really has little say on what they do . . .

Farmgirl22, most parts you buy come with instructions, and you can also find tons of directions on the internet on how to build one. It's not very hard at all. Buy the parts at www.newegg.com


----------



## tr1290 (Aug 23, 2006)

I have used computers from Apple, Dell, HP, Compaq, Gateway, and eMachines (before they were bought by Gateway) and the Gateway and eMachines were my favorites. The rest (except the Apple) had reliability issues.


----------



## Spider111 (Oct 2, 2006)

My favourite pc manufacterer is IBM.


----------



## Bluetiger0990 (May 18, 2006)

Custom or Alienware


----------



## Sammeh_Boy (Aug 9, 2005)

I use an Optima, but I'm not sure how big they are.. Can't complain about the support cause we have a warranty and they have a guy here within 48 hours, but if I had the money/option I'd probably go Alienware.. Never experienced with them.. But I like the little alien head


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

i build my own.


----------

